# CARMAX nationwide openings



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

FYI Veterans - - I have no additional information other than what's posted below - - good luck!

CARMAX is recruiting nationwide for

**SALES

**TECHS

**APPRENTICE TECHS

**PRODUCTION

**RECRUITING

**RETAIL MANAGERS

**BUYERS

Jack McCarthy
Sr. Recruiter
CarMax
12800 Tuckahoe Creek Parkway
Richmond, VA 23238

[email protected]

jobs.carmax.com


----------

